# New Dove Rescue



## milonek (Mar 22, 2006)

Good afternoon,

I'm a brand new member, and I reside in the NW corner of Illinois close to the Wisconsin border. I stumbled across this site earlier today and was impressed by the discussions going on and the people who seem to visit this site regularly.

Before I left my ex husband several years ago I had about 6-8 ringneck doves of varying colors that I bred on a very, very small level. I adore them. Right out of the gate these beautiful birds are friendly and tame. Easy to care for, they are inquisitive and make wonderful, loving parents without any encouragement from outside influences. I had to give those birds away to friends and family because I had to leave my home with my two children to start a new life. But I miss having them around.

I've been thoughtfully considering starting a rescue in my area. Out here the birds aren't very popular but the few individuals I've run across who have experienced keeping doves in their lives seem to be captivated by them. So I'm going ahead with my plan to start a rescue starting immediately. I have quite a bit of experience with healing sick birds, doves, cockatiels, parakeets, and quaker parots to name a few, and the various levels of care they require. I currently have a very precocious quaker parot named Freddie, and a shy little parakeet named Sunny who is new to our household.

If any of you know of someone who is looking for a new home for their ringneck doves, or any of the small birds listed above, I will be more than happy to take them on and provide loving care until a new permanent happy home can be found.

(I also posted this thread under 'General Discussion'. Don't mean to be redundant, but hadn't realized I probably should have posted here first.)

Thanks for reading and have a great day!

Kim
[email protected]
224-234-3248


----------

